# Barren Doe/Fertility Problems ????????



## peachie600 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Well the vet came out and confirmed what I already thought. One of my does did not take and appears to have some hormonal issues  This girl is soon to be 2 and I have never seen her in heat. Pretty sure she is not a hermi, no protrusions or bucky behavior....definately at the bottom of the herd. I'm sure most breeders would just sell this girl as a pet, however this is a very pretty doe that I am kind of attached to and I would like to try some things to perhaps help her first. I'm considering vitamin A supplementation/cod liver oil (per Pat Colby) or red clover tea. The vet recommended some inner vaginal device.... yikes. Has anybody had any luck with any of these methods or any other other methods that might help a doe like this????
Thanks in advance,
Beth Keene

~My Own Private Idaho Farm~
http://www.myownprivateidahofarm.com

please feel free to move this post as I wasn't really sure where to put it


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have had great success using the remedy Pulsatilla for those that won't come in heat. Giving it 2x a day for 14 days at a 30c potency should help, and if that doesn't, you can try giving her Sepia.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Goathappy, where do you get your Pulsatilla from?

I have one that will be 4 this year and has never settled, not a hemaphrodite though. I was seriously thinking about trying her on Vitex this coming season, but now will research the Pulsatilla too.
Thanks


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pulsatilla is a homeopathic remedy, if you email me at [email protected] I'll give you more info on homeopathics and where to get it


----------



## peachie600 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone and thank you for some great ideas,
However after talking to several people privately, I fear my girl might be a free-martin  Not a hermi, but a free-martin. A condition caused by sharing the placenta with a brother and being bathed in testosterone laced uterine fluid. The biggest signs being, she was one of quints and she has very small, hard teats(something I have been worried about for along time) So sad!
Always something new to learn.
Tails Up!
Beth Keene

~My Own Private Idaho Farm~
http://www.myownprivateidahofarm.com


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a question, but have you tried to breed her to different bucks? 

I have an approximately 2 year old Nigerian that has run with a buck all her life, and never saw a heat, never saw her being "serviced" and when we did an ultrasound the end of September there was nothing. I though for sure that she could not conceive. She had the worst teats and everything - 

Well I got a new buck in October, and I noticed she was getting bigger, but was worried that we would not find anything in an ultrasound again, so I waitied. She was so lovey with this buck and they were inseperateable. I ultrasounded the end of December, and she was prego with what looked like twins. She kidded 3/13 with Triplets!!!

Just a thought before you give up!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Free martin is a condition that usually only shows up in cattle(I've never heard of a free martin doe) when like you said, the Y chromosone enters the X in utero, but I think I would give Pulsatilla a shot. Has she been in with a buck for a long time at all?


----------



## peachie600 (Nov 22, 2007)

the last four months  and she spent the 4 months before that with first one buck and than the other. So yes she's been with the bucks.
Tails Up!
Beth


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

a freemartin is possible in goats too. visible signs are very small teats, and a very small vagina. very often if you would use a speculum, you would fiind that here is a very tight and short vaginal tract. 
i had a freemartin last year. when we butchered her, she did not had ovaries. this was one of the prettiest does i ever had.


----------



## Pinsprings (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you actually seen a buck breed her? We have one that just would not stand for a buck and she ran with a different buck for 3 years. Finally when we thought that she might be in heat last Oct. we held her and let the buck breed her, it worked, she is due tomorrow.


----------

